# BNO Passports to British Citizen



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya,

I would like to ask that I had hold an expired BNO passport and recently my friends ask me to renew it.
The reason he asked me because he got his new passport back and the nationality was listed as ‘British Citizen’ but his sister still states as ‘British National Oversea’.

They found out the difference because my friend had sent the HKSAR copy together with the application while his sister just only send the old BNO passport.
My friend still got the valid China ID card to go to China without any problem so he didn’t lose his China nationality.

Is it true?

Very complicated question so possibly need the advise from Joppa?

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can renew your BN(O) passport, no problems.
I don't have a clue why your friend was given a British citizen passport. The fact he sent in HKSAR copy surely has nothing to do with it, as you are entitled to hold both passports.
Does his passport state on the top of its cover 'European Union'?


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello Joppa,

Sorry for late reply as just checked with my friend again. Apparatently he was sending the entire HKSAR passport when renew the BNO and the top cover just normal saying HKSAR.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't understand. What does his new British passport state on its cover (full wording)? And what does it say about his citizenship inside?


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I don't understand. What does his new British passport state on its cover (full wording)? And what does it say about his citizenship inside?


Hi Joppa,

The cover is exactly same as the UK passport and the citizenship state as British citizen.......

I also feel very strange on this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All I can think of is they made a mistake.


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> All I can think of is they made a mistake.


Yeah, I think so.
I had also warned my friend that be careful to use this passport and dont expect he is the British citizen as it was wrongly gave to him. I presume the UKBA can take it back if they found out anytime.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure, though if it has been properly issued (not forged, altered etc), they don't normally quiz British citizens at the border and just put the passport in the reader to compare the photo with the holder (and see if it has been reported as stolen or lost) and let you enter. Or he can even use the e-gate. But if he comes to the attention of the authorities, e.g. for a crime even as a victim, and they investigate the circumstances of his getting British passport, they may discover it was issued to him wrongly and he isn't entitled to use it.


----------



## betterthanhurts (May 14, 2014)

Angelng929 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I would like to ask that I had hold an expired BNO passport and recently my friends ask me to renew it.
> The reason he asked me because he got his new passport back and the nationality was listed as ‘British Citizen’ but his sister still states as ‘British National Oversea’.
> ...


Hi Angel, 

I've recently heard of a similar case and found this thread when Googling the phenomenon. Since it has happened to more than just one person, I highly doubt it's a one-off mistake? 
(Friend of friend also has HKSAR and only BN(O) to start with). 

I sent my renewal application for my BN(O) passport last year and got a BN(O) back. 

Would love to hear if others have also got a BC back with a BN(O) application also owning a HKSAR passport? 

Has there been a change in policy that led to such processing?


----------



## betterthanhurts (May 14, 2014)

Joppa said:


> All I can think of is they made a mistake.


Hello Joppa,

The same recently happened to a friend of friend and I googled to find this thread. 

I am not exactly sure if it's a mistake if it happened to more than one person? 

What's your view on this? Thanks!


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

betterthanhurts said:


> Hi Angel,
> 
> I've recently heard of a similar case and found this thread when Googling the phenomenon. Since it has happened to more than just one person, I highly doubt it's a one-off mistake?
> (Friend of friend also has HKSAR and only BN(O) to start with).
> ...


Hiya,

Forgot to update on this, actually my friend just received a letter from UK home office a month ago to advise that it was wrongly to put British Citizen on the passport so they urge him to send back for exchange or will cause issue when he passed the customs if not following to do so.


----------



## betterthanhurts (May 14, 2014)

Angelng929 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Forgot to update on this, actually my friend just received a letter from UK home office a month ago to advise that it was wrongly to put British Citizen on the passport so they urge him to send back for exchange or will cause issue when he passed the customs if not following to do so.


Hi! 

Oh I see! That's so strange they keep making the same mistakes? Did he send it back or...? 

Thanks!


----------



## Angelng929 (Mar 21, 2012)

betterthanhurts said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh I see! That's so strange they keep making the same mistakes? Did he send it back or...?
> 
> Thanks!


yup, he had to coz otherwise will count as false document.


----------



## betterthanhurts (May 14, 2014)

Angelng929 said:


> yup, he had to coz otherwise will count as false document.


I see! It's so strange how they keep issuing the wrong passports


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As I thought, it was wrongly issued.


----------

